# Early mud box



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I saw a couple of those in one place, I think they were cast iron!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

I have one of these in my collection, It is in fact Cast Iron. I just saw 2 on ebay about a month ago but I think they are rare


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

Have seen one and yup it was cast iron. 
Pretty cool discovery. I really like when people stick old newspapers in the wall during the renovation they did some time ago. Its like a little time capsule.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

Any gems like this in there? Brittle cloth and switched neutrals OH MY!


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow, I wonder how hard it is to knock out those knockouts? Without busting the box that is.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Gnome said:


> Wow, I wonder how hard it is to knock out those knockouts? Without busting the box that is.


 They look like 3/8 knock outs. They were a pita to knock out clean.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

fdew said:


>


Box is straight bullet proof. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## petepdx (May 13, 2015)

Place I rented built before electrical. Found one of these on each side of the fireplace, one had been on fire.


----------



## petepdx (May 13, 2015)

petepdx said:


> Place I rented built before electrical. Found one of these on each side of the fireplace, one had been on fire.


That the single outlet on a brass plate ...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> They look like 3/8 knock outs. They were a pita to knock out clean.


You think a special type of punch is used?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Majewski said:


> You think a special type of punch is used?


Not on the ones I saw. A chisel would work but you had to file the hole smooth. 
Back then they carried "star bits" so I'm sure that was the tool of choice.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I didn't think of the filing aspect. Pita but cool!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

One of my old electrical books has them listed as a type of "old work" box. I can't put my hands on the book, but it was one written to Harry-homeowner types back in the day. Of the very few I've run across, they appeared to have been added at a different time than the original installation so the old-work thought seems to hold up in my mind. 

The knockouts aren't really trade size 3/8". They're the standard size round knockout used in all Gem type boxes in the days of K&T to allow the loom inside the box a bit. No knockout punch required. You just bash the tit on the casting with a hammer and the knockout fractures out, much like the screw hole tits in Red Dot boxes.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Whats the point of having four ears if you only use two of them ?
notice only two have screws in them ?
Is it genuine manufacturer ?
Or an added part ?

In the early days of electricity,
people had the utmost respect for electricity
so every thing was done well, no corner cutting.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I just ran into my first one of these. 3 gang box, it was still in great shape and the switches!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought I had about seen it all, never saw boxes like that made out of cast iron, just the old round ones.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I thought I had about seen it all, never saw boxes like that made out of cast iron, just the old round ones.


If I'm lucky I can get my hands on the old boxes and devices from the house I saw. I'd love 'em for my trophy box.


----------

